# Side effects of tubes being tied?



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I had my DS 7 weeks ago, and I've got my tubal ligation scheduled for the end of June. A friend of mine sent me this link: Symptoms of Post Tubal Ligation Snydrome (PTLS)

Besides the fact that there are a LOT of really nasty side effects listed, it also says that getting my tubes tied will affect my milk production (I'm nursing).

My DH can only take off for the day of the surgery, and both my parents will be out of the state at their summer place by then...I need to be able to do my chores with the animals and around the house pretty quickly following the surgery. Plus I'm only 35, and I do NOT want to get thrown into early menopause :stars:!! 

Do any of you ladies have any experience with getting your tubes tied while nursing? Any of you have the side effects listed on that website after getting your tubes tied?


----------



## tytglovett (Aug 27, 2010)

I hadn't heard about all of this, but after having tubes tied I was unable to produce enough milk to nurse my daughter and I had not had that problem with my first 2. I have also been thrown into early menopause


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

Had it done 21 yrs ago after birth of last boy. Nursed him for 2 1/2 yrs. No problems and no regrets.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I had mine tied 2 days after the birth of my little one while I was still in the hospital. I came home the following day, with limitations for about a week, I think, about not lifting anything heavier than the baby.

I, of course, was just beginning to nurse, but I had absolutely no problems with production! I've had no other side effects re. menepause, etc. Seems to me, a lot of the things on that list are side effects of having a newborn in the house, or maybe second-guessing the TL surgery itself.

That seems like a bit of an extreme list of symptoms related to such a surgery. but, oh well.... I'm fine. I had mine 1 year ago today.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

I wasn't nursing, so I don't know about that. but I had mine tied at age 25, one year after my second child was born. two teenie incisions that barely required a bandaide, I never had any problems. for a couple days my shoulders ached a little from the gas working it's way thru my body, but it was so mild I barely noticed. my brother came that weekend with 3 Army buddies, and I did all the cooking and such with ease. I know every case is different, but I didn't have any side effects then, nor did it toss me in to early menopause either. I actually asked my doc if he really did it.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

I had my tubes tied the day after my youngest was born. No complications of any kind, in fact I nursed her a bit longer than the others (hard letting go when it's your baby!) 19 years later, still haven't gone through menopause. LOL For women who are really sure their families are complete, I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## loghome mom (Oct 10, 2005)

I had a C-section so they did the tubal right then. I didn't have any problems nursing at all. I did start early menopause, but I don't think the tubal had anything to do with it since my Dr. told me that before I was even pregnant with my second son.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

> Do any of you ladies have any experience with getting your tubes tied while nursing? Any of you have the side effects listed on that website after getting your tubes tied?


Yes. Had a tubal the day after I had my 3rd.
Yes, I nursed the child. Just fine, for 1 year. No problems.
It's been 18 years....still no menopause. Regular as clockwork

Mentally? Tying my tubes haunts me to this day. (18 years later).
It is the second worst decision I made in my life.
About 6 months after I tied, I began to regret it. It only got worse as the days went on.
If I had it to do all over again? I would have NEVER tied. Never.
(at about 35, I thought about 'untying' but because my OB cut a section OUT of my tubes, then tied them, then cauterized them....um, there was no turning back :-( 

That was my experience.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

I had my tubes tied about 5 weeks after having child #5. I nursed for a year after that with no problem. I haven't had any ill side effects from it at all.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

I had tubal ligation after my last child. None of those side effects, no problems nursing at all. I actually had only one ovary at the time of my tubal and still had no issues.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Had my tubes doen when my youngest was about 4 weeks old and never had a problem nursing in fact I was back to my normal routine th enext day(outdoors with the kids doing housework) Readin t he article its a scare tactic and concerns bad surgery mostly! Mine was a lazor job thru 2 small incisions and my belly button. Never had a problem. I'd be more concerned that the surgeon is qualified and a good one to boot. My surgeon was also my OB fo rmy daughter , he was a sucky OB but I was told by the staff an excellent surgeon..I told them they should not let him deliver babies cause he stunk at it!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Had mine done when my younger son was two years old. That was 1979. NO problems at all. No regrets, either.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

had mine done when on the table after c-sec delivery of 2nd/last. I was more than certain 2 was enough for me! I could've nursed a calf! no problems there. can't say any other problems either. I was healing from the delivery, so it was all 'tied' together, hehe.

for me, best thing ever.


----------



## tojo66 (Apr 9, 2011)

I had mine done same day I had my 4th child-23 years ago. It was a tiny incision in my belly button. I didn't breastfeed so I can't answer to that question but I had no side effects and haven't regretted it. I'm 46 now and no menopause for me, yet.


----------



## Homely (Aug 22, 2007)

My friend has had problems following hers, missed periods interspersed with really heavy ones and bad cramping. I'm not sure what else. She didn't nurse, so I don't know if that was affected.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok, I had my tubes tied at 23 years with no children. I didn't have any side effects at all. I do have PCOS, but I had that before, and they look at my poor ovaries all the time because of cysts and haven't noticed any trouble. Most women have it done right after having a baby, so it might be harder to tell if symtoms are from childbirth or the tubal.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Have the Dear Hubby get sniped, it's no big deal and a lot less invasive than you having it done. He will never notice the difference.

Daniel


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

danielsumner said:


> Have the Dear Hubby get sniped, it's no big deal and a lot less invasive than you having it done. He will never notice the difference.
> 
> Daniel


sounds good in theory, Daniel, but I find most men totally freak out. here...we would have been having dozens if I waited for the man. lol I think at one time it may have been more invasive, but these days a tubal is pretty tame.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Dh and I have four children, and that was enough for us. He felt since I was the one who went through the labor and gave birth, the least he could do was get snipped when we where done. 
I, personally, felt it was a fair trade. ound:


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

Had my tubal 24 yrs. ago after #4, DDIL had her's 1 yr. ago and we have the same side effect, pain on one side for a day or two as the body is absorbing the egg that has no where to go. This lessens in time and I considered it better than continuing to take hormone pills, which I often forgot, hince #4, who is a wonderful son & I love dearly, just sayin'.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Believe me, if I could convince DH to get snipped himself, I would NOT be going in for a tubal.

After reading that website (in my OP), though, I'm going to try to talk to him again....


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

I thought about getting my tubes tied after our 3rd child was born. I read a lot of things similiar to what you linked too and since in our hearts we had both always wanted 4 we decided not to.

When I got pregnant with our 4th child I started researching again. Instead of looking things up I talked to people I knew who had had it done. The only side effect some of them menioned was heavier periods. I had a C-section so can't comment as it got done the same time. I had not trouble nursing though and neither did my Aunt who had it done.

For myself..I have had no side effects and my periods are like clock work and not bad at all. I had an awful time with hormonal birth control so for us it was a great decision and I/we haven't regretted it at all.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

it's like reading anything medical on the internet, please don't believe it all could happen to you. I'm sure they have to list any and all, but in real life it's not a big deal. sometimes reading internet medical stuff just scares the bejeebers out of you.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

danielsumner said:


> Have the Dear Hubby get sniped, it's no big deal and a lot less invasive than you having it done. He will never notice the difference.
> 
> Daniel


My dad got snipped right after I was born... three years later my kid sis came along... apparently in some cases it only works properly if the neighbors get themselves snipped too.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> My dad got snipped right after I was born... three years later my kid sis came along... apparently in some cases it only works properly if the neighbors get themselves snipped too.











LIKE this very very much.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

It hurt, possibly more than the C-section which was done at the same time. Other than that, no side effects. I'd heard all kinds of stuff and was worried; my OB-GYN told me that in her opinion, a lot of it was psycho-somatic. My experience concurs with this.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

painful ovulation. stabbing horribly painful ovulation every month for the last 9 years. And regret. I did regret it. Those were the only 2 side affects I had. If I had it to do again, I wouldn't.

FWIW,
Cindyc.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

chewie said:


> had mine done when on the table after c-sec delivery of 2nd/last. I was more than certain 2 was enough for me! I could've nursed a calf! no problems there. can't say any other problems either. I was healing from the delivery, so it was all 'tied' together, hehe.
> 
> for me, best thing ever.


Pretty much the same for me, only mine was done because it wasn't safe for me to have another child. I was only 23. I didn't have any problems and had excess milk...went from a 34B to a 38DD...ugh, felt like I had concrete blocks strapped to my chest.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Had one friend that did have a tubal ligation and she said she had no issues with it. I think like any other surgery of any kind, the after effects can vary widely and they do have to list 'everything' that can possibly have ever gone wrong. I had a hysterectomy and heard all kinds of horrible possible issues with that but had no problems at all.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

I did a cursory google search of long term side effects. I couldn't find any scholarly studies. There was a lot of stuff from members of an anti-tubal ligation group but they didn't have any scholarly studies. One link talked about a study but it was not a real scholarly study. 

When googling, don't look at sites hawking something. If the site is selling something or is a pro- or anit- whatever you're researching group. These are not reliable sources. 

If there's a chance you might want another child do not have this done. If you're absolutely, positively sure you are done having kids get it done. If your hubby died and you remarried is there a chance you'd want another baby?

Tubal Ligation/Implants/Tubes Tied: Effects, Chances of Pregnancy After 

This may or may not be reliable.
Bilateral Tubal Ligation Side Effects | LIVESTRONG.COM

I don't really like Wikipedia but they do have some good info.
Tubal ligation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yvonne's hubby, failure of vasectomy and tubal ligation is rare but it does exist. It usually seems to take a few years but the tubes can reconnect to allow semen or eggs to get where they wanna get.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

hercsmama said:


> Dh and I have four children, and that was enough for us. He felt since I was the one who went through the labor and gave birth, the least he could do was get snipped when we where done.
> I, personally, felt it was a fair trade. ound:


My DH offered. He watched me go through labor and delivery three times, and felt it was the LEAST he could do.
Icepack on the boys after the procedure (done with a local in the urologists office), back to his old frisky self after two days.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't think that list is the norm. As many on here have posted, they didn't have any troubles. I had mine done after my fourth child was born, at the doctor's recommendation. I didn't nurse, so don't know about that. My cycle was messed up for a little while, which is pretty normal, but they do regulate in most cases. I didn't have any problems at all, in fact, after my periods got back to normal, they were actually easier on my physically.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Is there a reason you're vying for the procedure instead of family planning or contraceptives? I think most women are just fine after ligation, though you're awesome to educate yourself on all of it beforehand.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

therunbunch said:


> Is there a reason you're vying for the procedure instead of family planning or contraceptives?


We're sure we don't want any more children (we have 6 kids between us), so something permanent makes sense.

I can't take birth control pills / do anything with hormones. :tmi: It messes up my cycles, and I end up with periods that last 3-6 weeks  I've tried probably 6 different types of hormonal birth control, and all of them had the same effect. 

I don't trust the rhythm method...too many of my friends have kids who were conceived when their parents were trying to avoid pregnancy that way.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I had one scheduled for a few weeks after DD5 was born. I backed out in fear. My reproductive organs hate me(horrible periods, can't do hormonal pills, tried the copper IUD and had massive pain with it) so I decided I wouldn't tempt fate with it. I was also scared by a few people I know who had it done as well and they had horrible periods-like couldn't go to work horrible periods-so it scared me.

Now, I'm not saying that is the norm and I'm not trying to talk you out of it. Just letting you know why I was too scared to do it lol


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

There is an alternative for males that is cheap, effective, and completely reversible. Don't know if it is available in the US yet. 

http://www.parsemusfoundation.org/Parsemus/New_male_contraceptives.html

http://forum.baby-gaga.com/about2150283.html


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I had my tubes tied when our #4 was born. I had a c-section so I convinced the doctor to tie my tubes while she was in there. They did the surgery with only an epidural, not a general. I've never regretted it because we felt our family was perfect with four kids, plus I was 40 and getting a little long in the teeth to have more kids.

I haven't had any side effects from it, although I am in menopause at 48 and maybe that had something to do with it. No heavy periods or PMS or any other problems. Not complaining about early menopause at all - it's so nice not to have to deal with monthly issues. And having the surgery (if you're certain you're done having kids) also has marital benefits - no worries about accidents or protection anymore. Hope that's ok in a family forum!


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

No personal experience, but I've known women who's drs said the blood flow to the ovaries must have been compromised, causing hot flashes and early meno. One was my sis in law.

Enough to make others in the family think a vasectomy was a better idea.


----------



## nandmsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

I had my tubes tied during the c section for my youngest. That was over 7 years ago. I nursed her for 2 years without any issues and have not had any side effects from the procedure.


----------



## Leo (Feb 7, 2006)

I had a planned c-sect(#1 was a train wreck birth), tubes tied then within minutes. Never regret it.

I wore a belly band the first two months,(to help my hernias and abdominal tears heal mostly), but was really bounced back to normal 1 week post op. I was able to stand a few hours after having DD(w/DS#1 recovery was rough), I was so pleased at how painless things were and still have been. 

It had been awhile from nursing, so a bit of a learning curve there, but once I got the hang of it again, well DD is still nursing, she's 1.5 years old. :yawn:


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

I had my tubes tied 5 years ago. I have had no problems and no regrets (but I am childfree by choice to begin with).

Didn't notice anything different with my periods or moods or health.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

I had mine done 30 years ago after the birth of my second son. DS1 was 9lbs. 12 oz. DS2 was 10lbs 1 oz. and breech. I am rH negative. I decided enough was enough with the babies getting bigger, backwards and the risk of one coming that did not end up with my rH factor (both sons are A negative like me).

I went through menopause a bit early (I am 50). Other than that I have not had any problems with it. 

I got preggers with DS1 with a copper 7 iud in place and got deathly sick when I tried birth control pills so this was, at that time, my only option. Glad I did it. Cannot address the pain issue. Mine was an old school tubal which is definitely not for the faint of heart or those with low pain thresholds but, they have come a long way since mine.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

bluemoonluck said:


> Believe me, if I could convince DH to get snipped himself, I would NOT be going in for a tubal.
> 
> After reading that website (in my OP), though, I'm going to try to talk to him again....


Any man who makes his wife get major surgery so he won't have to get a tiny nick needs to have more than his tubes snipped! :flame:


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Had mine done the day after delivering my son. No problems at all. I nursed him normally.

*Note that the article says "Post tubal ligation syndrome is often the result of a rapid decline of estrogen/progesterone hormone levels caused by the blood supply being damaged to the ovaries during the TL surgery." *

There should be no damage to the blood supply if you have a competent surgeon. There should be no effect on the hormone levels at all, either. 

Mary


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

I was already under for a surgery involving my female plumbing. So between that, and new studies like this:

Study Suggests Vasectomy-Dementia Link

I don't mind getting snipped myself.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a dear friend that had a tubal after her second baby....5 years later she got pregnant. They were some very upset parents! She had her second tubal done shortly have baby #3 was born. The second time around they did everything short of removing the ovaries or uterus.


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

I had mine done almost 10 years ago. I have very painful and heavy longer lasting periods than I did before the surgery. Some months they are not to bad and others I can hardly function for a day or two. I know two other people that are the same way. Thanks for the link that was posted I wonder now if some of the other things that are going on with me is the result of the surgery. Also this didn't happen all at once it kinda gradually took place.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Joshie said:


> Yvonne's hubby, failure of vasectomy and tubal ligation is rare but it does exist. It usually seems to take a few years but the tubes can reconnect to allow semen or eggs to get where they wanna get.


I am well aware of that, in my dads case however this was not the case. He was quite sterile. He was also not the "understanding" type so I was raised by him... and later a wonderful stepmother.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I opted for Essure implants, rather than a tubal ligation. It was done in the doctor's office under nitrous oxide. I felt pretty normal within hours. I don't seem to have any side effects from the procedure, though I did notice a few changes due to going off of hormonal birth control.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Buffy in Dallas said:


> Any man who makes his wife get major surgery so he won't have to get a tiny nick needs to have more than his tubes snipped! :flame:


Hmmm interesting


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

I had a tubal 13 years ago this week. Minimal pain and discomfort afterwards and no real issues. I haven't had any of the problems described. The worst was the gas that they used to expand my belly during the surgery. I would have it done again in a second. That is just one less thing to worry about in my life.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

At this point I'm at the very least going to reschedule it. I'm going to have too much going on at the end of June, and minimal back-up. My DH can't get any time off work because that's prime vacation time and there is no way he can get leave. 

If I can't count on a super speedy recovery, I don't want to do it when I'll be without other people available to help me out if needed.

Thanks for the input, everyone!


----------



## sunshinytraci (Oct 20, 2007)

I had mine done 10 years ago after my 3rd child. I experienced none of the side effects you talked about. I nursed my son for a year and a half with no trouble. My periods did not change. 

The afternoon after I had it done, my chest and shoulders hurt from the inflation of my belly. The next day or two, I was fine. I don't remember any recovery time. My son was 6 months old and I had all my farm animals and such and I don't remember not being able to take care of them. 

I am glad I did it.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

I had mine done December 26, 1997 and never had a bit of a problem. I wish I had done it sooner but my son had a lot of issues at birth and the doctor refused to do it then just in case.


----------



## demeter (Jul 15, 2010)

Had mine done nearly 20 years ago. Nursed, went right on with life. No regrets.

Demeter


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

CountryWannabe said:


> Had mine done the day after delivering my son. No problems at all. I nursed him normally.
> 
> *Note that the article says "Post tubal ligation syndrome is often the result of a rapid decline of estrogen/progesterone hormone levels caused by the blood supply being damaged to the ovaries during the TL surgery." *
> 
> ...


If tubes are "tied" there would not be any damage to the blood supply, but very often they are cut. The old school way of doing it is to cut a section of the tube out and remove it. Both methods are still taught and used. So you should ask which way your doc does this, and then request not getting cut if you want to diminish your risk of side affects.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Had mine done 24 years ago when dd was one month old. She was nursed exclusively for 6 months (and was a chubby baby) and I had almost as much milk as I did with my oldest (but he was a big big eater and had to be put on cereal at 2 months old). Periods were shorter and I have had painful, just kill me now cramps but that is from varicose veins in my uterus (and the reason it's a good thing I decided not to get pregnant again). Yes I have regretted it. I really did want a couple more babies but because of the varicose veins I most likely would have needed a hysterectomy after another pregnancy. 

No early menopause, still regular as clockwork. None of the other symptoms mentioned.

My tubes were just snipped once, not cauterized and no sections removed.

But I do have to suggest the Essure implants. No major surgery, very short down time.
Essure Home Page


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Just wanted to point out that for some women, periods become heavier and more problematic with age, regardless of tubal ligation, etc. I never got PMS as a young woman; as I got older I began to get more irrationally weepy and depressed and yes, heavier periods. 

I have actually had a TVH hysterectomy and while there were a few hot flashes right afterwards (the ovaries don't like to be bumped or disturbed at all!) these quickly subsided and I was back to normal within a month or two- no menopause. 

However, for both of these surgeries, I had my OB/GYN doctor, who is also an excellent surgeon. She took pains to do her work carefully and to preserve the blood supply to the ovaries.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Add me to the list of people who had the tubal. I had mine 19 years ago when my daughter was still nursing, and my milk was not affected. I had a laparasopic procedure, and the incisions healed up quckly and well. I did have some tenderness right about where my pants hit my waist for a week or so, but other than that, I was back on track the next day. The hardest thing for me was the anesthetic, which always makes me lose an entire day. The procedure is very low risk and has high success. Good for you for researching, but please don't scare yourself or believe everything you read on the Internet.


----------



## DebM (Dec 6, 2005)

I had mine tied in 1983. The only side effect was that I had an uhm, increased desire for luvin' lol! Seriously! I'm sure it was not having to worry about birth control....


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

DH and I worked out the agreement that whichever party between us decides they cannot envision a situation in which they would want another child that person can undergo the proceedure. 
We're currently "in negotiations" of trying for a boy to wind up our 3 girls so we talk about it a lot. I bring up things like widow-ship, remarriage, possible loss of one of our living children, etc.... there's just so many variables to consider.


----------



## Judith (Jan 10, 2003)

I have had some side affects from mine. I have MAJOR periods now with tons of cramping, bleeding and backache. I ended up with many symptoms after the procedure but who knows if they were caused by the procedure or if it was just that time in my life. My hormones are absolutely whacky, I now have horrid bad breath and body odor. I have severe chronic pain and have had since the surgery. I get to visit my doctor at least monthly for some new ailment it is rediculas. But again did all this happen simply because I turned 40? We will never know but I did not have many of the problems until right after the surgery. Coincedence possibly? Sorry about all the spelling errors tonight it's a foggy brain day


----------

